# RCMA Foundation



## LaJoi (Jul 2, 2006)

I've read through the board and some other places, and I'm pretty convinced that I should try the RCMA foundations. Right now, when I do makeup jobs (Mostly Bridal and some in-salon clients), I'm very comfortable with MAC Studio Tech. But, it tends to go a little on the red side (IMO) for my darker skin clients. My favorite colors range from NC40-50. But, anyways, my question isn't on MAC! LOL My question is, what is the difference with the RCMA Shinto and the KO? Is the KO warm/red based and the Shinto more of a yellow base? I was looking at the photos online, and that's how it appeared to me. But, I am not sure at all. I'm thinking about getting both palettes, but if I knew some definite good picks, I would go on and grab some of the full sizes. I don't want to order online, though, and be disappointed. Thanks for any feedback!

Oh, and I think this is my first post on here, excluding my "intro" post...I think...LOL


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jul 2, 2006)

Yea you basically have it right. If your range is usually NC40-50 for the type of work you do..I would get the shinto palette. But, if you do some NW folks too..I would get he KO palette.

You can get the smaller palettes for 40 bucks each..and the product is extremely pigmented. Like a pea size should do a whole face.  This may seem unreal..but you have mix it down with the thinner..and know how to apply the product.

Since oyu moslty use studio fix..the learning curve may be hard for you. Also it doesn't compare to a liquid foundation because application is much different since it's a cream.

When you buy it, don't be afraid to ask for some application techniques..or even a run through.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 2, 2006)

where can I find RCMA foundations?


----------



## LaJoi (Jul 2, 2006)

*TrusyMyEyes: *I use Studio Fix sometime on myself. But, for photos/brides I do not. I've experienced that "ashy" washed-out look and I know better. LOL It's Studio TECH that works well for my brides, which is a cream-type. So, I'm definitely open to working with the RCMA. A pea-size mixed with some of their thinning fluid? Wow. Yeah, I will probably go on and order me up some of it and just test it out and see if I like it. Thanks for helping me out!

*noahlowryfan: *I went to this website to check out RCMA and Cinema Secrets. Dunno where I can purchase it in person, but it's fine to get it online. I'm just really bad when it comes to returning things if I don't purchase them in-store. LOL Here's the address: http://www.camerareadycosmetics.com/


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jul 2, 2006)

I have both, and couldn't live without them now. I use the small palettes and just buy full-size colors to refill them as needed. I can do about 8-12 faces per color depending on clients. The thinner is absolutely nescessary for these, they are extremely pigmented. I bought both palettes and am extremely happy to have them both. I've never had an occasion where I've been without the right color, or had to mix, since I've had them. It's sooo handy to have them both. 
I was using studio tech, too, until about 6 months ago. I switched over to these for the palette/convience factor after seeing so many rave reviews. I did some test shots with a photog friend right after recieving them and could not believe how amazing they look on camera. I'm totally in love.
It does take some practice for application. I tried applying on myself and my friends several times before I was comfortable with using them on a paying job. I found that applying with a wedge sponge (rather than a brush) and adding thinner worked best for me. The brush left texture marks. Powder is also key to setting and getting a good finish with these. 
I ordered from Camera Ready a month or so ago and was very pleased with them. Everything arrived to me in less than a week. Check out the eye pencils on there, too. They're only five bucks, and they are awesome!


----------



## LaJoi (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks a bunch! I've read around, and I see that you do a lot of bridal stuff. So, your input is very helpful. I'm getting a little excited about trying to figure out the application. (Don't know if I should be, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Seems like I'm going to have to do a bit of practice, too, before trying it on my clients. I'll do some friends or girls in the salon and see what feedback I can get. Thanks, again, girl.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 4, 2006)

Whats the thinner for.

On the Cameraeady websites if you click on RCMA foundation (full size) and scrool down on the shades you will see which shades are popular.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 
_Whats the thinner for._

 
Thinner sheers down the foundation so that you can apply lighter coverage. Basically, you can use it to make a creme foundation into a liquid foundation. 
RCMA is extremely pigmented, so much that it can be used as a concealor in some cases. Applying it straight to the whole face makes a person look artificial and waxy, IMO.


----------



## supervixen456 (Jan 4, 2011)

I actually have a nice way to use this kind of extremely pigmented cream foundations. I apply to the middle of the face/the places that need more coverage with a brush, than I spread it with a damp beauty blender, sprayed with some liquid moisturizer (or homemade mixing medium!)
  	Applying it with a 109 damp brush works as well!


----------



## boujoischic (Apr 16, 2013)

I currently use the Graftobian HD Cream foundations in my kit I love the coverage and they are easy to apply but they do tend to go a bit dewy. Ive been considering moving to the RCMA Does anyone know how it compares to the Graftobian? Any info is appreciated


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 27, 2013)

I have and love and well used Graftobian, decided to add RCMA because of the good reviews and they seem to have more shades on light warm skin tones. They are not alike. Graftobian is so easy to apply and blend, not Rcma, at least not the way the other does. I tried brush and wet sponge  did not work for me. I`ll try to thin it first and work my way up to full coverage from there


----------



## GiDB (Oct 8, 2014)

If you use a damp sponge it probably won't work as the foundation is made out of waxes and oils. Try damping the sponge with fixing mist (just spray it on the sponge) instead of water, it will work better!


----------



## cc05jc (Oct 14, 2014)

Would you recommend a primer for this foundation??


----------



## thomas (Jan 16, 2015)

cc05jc said:


> Would you recommend a primer for this foundation??


Believe you'll find RCMA's Prefoundation Lotion to work best with this product... and it is very cost effective considering the pricing on retail grade primers... 

  http://rcmamakeup.net/Creams.html

  Keep in mind it's an oil/wax based product... a.k.a. it doesn't play well with H20 (water)

  My best results come with a dry wedge (stipple) and pressing a translucent in on a puff to set..
  With the Shinto and KO palettes I can do any talent that sits in my chair...

  That said it can be frustrating for those new to the product since it is truly for professional use only... it is not formulated for retail clientele
  There is a learning curve like any pro product... but it is possibly one of the most versatile foundation available to working pros... 

  Hope this helps...


----------

